# Vhosts wird nicht geschrieben



## kallenapp (18. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

das Thema wurde zwar hier schon öfters angesprochen, die erläuterten Lösungswegen fruchten leider bei mir nicht 
Bei mir wird die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf nicht upgedatet wenn ich neue Domains anlege oder Directiven eintrage.
Ich habe ein Backup einer alten Datei zurückgespielt httpd -t laufen lassen, leider bring das nix, es werden einfach keine neuen Einträge erzeugt.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Nimm die aktuellste Version der Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf (mit einem Dateum am Ende des Dateinamens), benenne sie in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf um und ruf den Befehl "httpd -t" auf. Wenn Dir die Fehlermeldung die Du dann erhältst nichts sagt, poste sie hier.


----------



## kallenapp (31. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Till,

sorry für die späte Antwort, mich hats leider gesundheitlich extremst erwischt.
Die von Dir vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise habe ich gemacht, der Syntax ist ok.
Egal was ich für eine Änderung vornehme, "neue Domain anlegen, IP ändern" die Einstellungen werden Partout nicht in die Konfig geschrieben.
Ich bin echt langsam ratlos.
Kann man das ganze irgendwie nochmal neu initialisieren, ohne die bestehende Konfig zu verlieren?


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du auch wirklich die Datei vorher umbenannt bevore Du httpd -t ausgefühert hast. syntax OK erhältst Du eigentlich nur, wenn Du sie nicht richtig umbenannt hast. Mache es bitte nochmal.


----------



## kallenapp (2. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich habe es genauso gemacht wie von dir beschrieben. In meinem /etc/apache2/vhosts/ liegen mittlerweile so viele Files mit verschiedenen Daten, dass ich  auch nicht jede einzelne probieren kann.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

Jede der Dateien hate ien Datum und eine Uhrzeit angehängt, Du musst nur die letzte datei in Vhost_ispconfig.conf umbenennen und dann den Befehl:

httpd -t

ausführen, um die Fehlermeldung zu erhalten.


----------

